# The best of indie pop-rock



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Include text description if posting video, in case they get deleted. Thanks.

Malajube La monogamie et Étienne d'août - Concert à emporter





HibOO d'Live : La Patère Rose "Décapote"


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

The Cat Empire - Two Shoes - Live at the Chapel





Dispatch playing "General" on The Late Late Show


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

That first video is just awkward.

Not sure if Foals are considered pop rock, but either way they are cool. 





The Delgados are good and very underrated.










And this is a fun song


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Very nice.

Yeah the first one is very awkward, that was the objective i think..  Here's what they sound like in the studio:

Malajube - La monogamie (polygamie) 





Malajube -333


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Foals rule! The leader singer of Youthmovies was the original founder of Foals.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Come on *Argus*, it's your time to shine..


----------



## aliciagrey (Apr 4, 2012)

Really indie rocks !! i am a great fan , and like to listen each and every thing so patiently that sometimes i feel i am also singing with him ! lolz !!


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

i never really got into Grimes... but after seeing her face and triforce tattoo i now love her.

grimes - oblivion


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

the synth is strong with this one...

Frank (just Frank) - The Closet Song





Julia Holter - Marienbad


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Superball - Meta Gruau

http://metagruau.bandcamp.com/track/superball

mANHUNT - aRTIST oF tHE yEAR

http://artistoftheyear.bandcamp.com/track/manhunt


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Van She - Jamaica


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Trust - Sulk





"Candy Walls" by Trust


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

This is maybe a little _too_ "indie" but i thought i'd bump the thread, and if my sources are correct, it was featured at London 2012:

**** Buttons - Surf Solar


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm relatively new to Indie Pop/Rock. To me Indie Pop/Rock is the closest thing to 60's Pop/Rock (Beatles included) we've had since Power Pop of the early 70's. Some very interesting bands nowadays. Foxygen, The Apples in Stereo, Of Montreal, Jacco Gardner, Belle & Sebastian, and etc.


----------

